# Senior Care EMS



## FastTrax (Feb 19, 2021)

www.seniorcareems.com

www.facebook.com/SeniorCareEMS/

www.twitter.com/seniorcareems?lang=en

www.instagram.com/seniorcareems/?hl=en

www.glassdoor.com/Overview/Working-at-SeniorCare-EMS-EI_IE746333.11.25.htm

www.indeed.com/cmp/Seniorcare-Ems/reviews


----------



## Phoenix (Feb 19, 2021)

There are people who dedicate their lives to doing life changing things.  It's very honorable.


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 19, 2021)

So true Phoenix. They are vastly overworked, underpaid, overwhelmed, understaffed, overlooked and unappreciated yet without complaint they toil 12 hours a day 6 days a week and dedicate their very existence to help the sick and injured cheat death. Stay blessed and enjoy your weekend.

www.broadcastify.com/listen/feed/34682


----------

